# New guy looking to refine a bunch of high yield ore.



## Trilly (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay,

Here's the situation. I have a few hundred lbs of high yield ore. I want to refine it into gold dust in the best way possible. It has tested positive for gold, some has tested really high for gold. I could use not only some stoichiometry help,but some advice on how best to do this. I also need to know if I could get away with doing this in my neighborhood at night, or whether I should do it in the woods. I own a viable brand new Israeli issue gas mask & filter and level 5 chem suit, chem gloves, the whole bit. 

I've got differing opinions on how to go about this. I wanna get as pure product as possible. I have crushed up all of my ore into tiny pieces as to maximize surface area. Some have said I should leech off the gold with HCl and bleach. Others say I should use AR. That said, what should I do?

When giving a response, please be very specific as to the proportions of what should be added, when, and how fast. I also would like to know if it's a fast or slow reaction, whether I could do it in a rural neighborhood at 3am or go rent some wooded property in east bumscrew. If two reactions need be performed, say, leeching first, followed by refining second, let me know, and please, be very specific including all stoichiometry. Thank you in advance. That said, this is what I have to work with:


15 Gallons of 34% HCl
6 Liters of pure sulfuric acid
8.5 L of pure nitric acid
5 lbs urea pellets
+/- 5 lbs of Sodium metabisulfite (SMB)
Plenty of clean ten gallon buckets and lids, one electric hot plate, pyrex flasks (30?) or so......

Please. Bestow some knowledge upon me. -Ty


----------



## rusty (Jun 30, 2011)

Trilly said:


> Okay,
> 
> Here's the situation. I have a few hundred lbs of high yield ore. I want to refine it into gold dust in the best way possible. It has tested positive for gold, some has tested really high for gold. I could use not only some stoichiometry help,but some advice on how best to do this. I also need to know if I could get away with doing this in my neighborhood at night, or whether I should do it in the woods. I own a viable brand new Israeli issue gas mask & filter and level 5 chem suit, chem gloves, the whole bit.
> 
> ...



We will not give counsel to breaking local ordinances, build a fume hood with a scrubber to control the fumes. Suggested reading material, Hokes Refining Precious Metals Wastes.

Welcome to the forum.
Rusty


----------



## nickvc (Jun 30, 2011)

Way to little information as what exactly your ores are made up of, how have you tested your ore? Assays or dissolution of samples?
The best person to help is probably Richard our resident rockman but he will need photos or full assays to be able to advise you.
Ores can be one of the hardest things for an amateur to refine due to the form the metals are in and the other elements in the mix can cause major problems and even extreme dangers.
Unless you have full information as to exactly what your dealing with I would advise caution.
I wish you luck but be careful!


----------



## Sodbuster (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you, but questions pertaining to ores will likely get more response in the proper heading. 

Try this one. ----> Prospecting, Mining, Ore Concentrates & Geochemical
Found here http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=80

Ray


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 30, 2011)

Food for thought.
The problem you face isn't getting metal of high purity----that's a refining process and won't have much to do with the extraction process.

Rarely will ores respond to extraction using acids. There are too many substances present that destroy the acid, making the operation too costly. 

It is very important that you do more research on your project, and equally important that you have a reliable assay. Makes no sense to chase your tail, pursuing something that may not exist. 

Have you read Hoke?

Harold


----------



## Reno Chris (Jun 30, 2011)

There is not just one way to process ores - there are many ways. The reson is because different ores respond differently to different treatments. There are ores that might leach well with acids, others that will yield nothing to the kind of treatment you propose. Some gold ores can be merely crushed and panned and will give up to a 90% recovery. Other ores would yield little or nothing to that kind of treatment. 

Generally, ores are crushed to at least minus 50 for vat leaching type operations.


----------



## Richard36 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello Trilly,

If you post some photos, 
I'll do my best to give you guidance on how to recover the gold from your ore.
As was started, I hope that you have had it assayed. 
Going about this on nothing more than a hunch is a good way to go into debt, without a return for your efforts.


----------

